# My idiot Lab..



## rhodes31072 (Apr 28, 2010)

fell off the side of my truck today going around a curve.  He rolled head over heels a few times, popped up and looked around, and then i got to him.  He was skinned up but nothing appeared broken or banged up too bad.  It happened this morning and he is now getting stiff and sore.  What is a good way to treat the scrapes and keep him from being so sore for the next few days?  He sure is a lucky little idiot.


----------



## NGaHunter (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the one up front was the idiot


----------



## j_seph (Apr 28, 2010)

We had a dog that was old and had arthritis, he loved a heating pad which seemed to ease the pain quiet a bit. I would suggest neosporin for the scrapes.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> I think the one up front was the idiot



X2  

Rhodes ... you can clean the wounds with hydrogen peroxide or bactine and then apply some neosporin antibiotic ointment.  Watch them for redness, swelling or signs of infection.  If any of them are deep/puncture wounds see your vet.  If he's really stiff your vet can also prescribe something for pain.  

Keep a close eye on him over the next few days.  Dogs are masters at hiding pain ... he could have internal injuries, torn ligaments or fractures that can't be observed just by looking at him.  

If he were mine he'd be headed to the vet just to be sure.  But then, if here were mine he wouldn't have been riding loose in the back of a pick-up truck.  You've got a lot invested in this dog, do yourself (and him) a favor and invest in a dog box.  Just my .02.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2010)

uh, maybe find a safer way to get your dog from point A to point B.... your dog wasnt the idiot here...


just keep the wounds clean, they'll heal on their own.
if things dont look better after a little while seek a vet.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Apr 28, 2010)

To quote Bill Engvall .............

*"HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!"*


----------



## thomas williams (Apr 28, 2010)

gota agree with everyone else! The one drivin was the idiot! Let him ride up front or buy a dog box!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 29, 2010)

If he was like my old lab, you could not keep him out of the back end of a pickup with the tail gate down.

But in case you want a carrier, still for sell.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=525357


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 29, 2010)

Your not an idiot. Some dogs don't know how to hang on. Let'em get sore and stiff maybe he learned his lesson


----------



## quint (Apr 29, 2010)

I think  this answers the question to an  post a little while back adout why, have a dog box.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Apr 29, 2010)

I appreciate all the advice.  We farm and all of our dogs over the years have ridden in the back of our trucks.  They love it!  Three weeks ago we put to sleep the matriarch of our clan.  She was 14 and probably spent more time in a truck or dove field than any other dog this world has ever seen.  

I realize many of yall think I am an idiot for letting my dog ride in the back of the truck.  I can assure you that, when I am driving, there is nothing dangerous about it as I keep a close eye on him.  He usually rides in the front with me, but my brother had come to pick us up from the field and he was in my grandfathers new truck that the dogs are not allowed to ride in, yet.  We were going around a curve and he simply lost his balance.  It was a random thing, and I was simply calling him an idiot as a term of affection.  This dog is like a child to me and my wife and I can guarantee there is no dog more loved in this entire world.

I am sure people from other rural areas in this state, especially south georgia, are familiar with the ever present dog riding in the back of a truck.  If I have to stick my dog in a box every time I want to take him somewhere, I will just mail him there and pick him up later.


----------



## chadf (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Donald!

I still keep your info on why in the back of my head! 
Glad it wasn't me posting, not saying I'm better, or saying it wouldn't be me asking the question if multiple people didn't warn/beat it in my head with horrible stories!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2010)

I know you feel bad about what happened and I know you will think about  a loose riding dog in the back.  Another scenario to consider.

A guy I worked with came into our shop one morning all shook up, white as a ghost.  Seems he was coming into work and a truck coming the other way was stopped to turn left into a driveway but was waiting on my buddy to pass before he turned in.  As my buddy was approaching , suddenly a dog jumped out of the back of the truck, smashing into my co-workers windshield...killing the dog instantly.  Several thousand dollars of damage to his car as well.

Both he and the farmer were all tore up about it.  Farmer said "ol butch was the best trained dog I ever had and never left the truck."  Just goes to show you can never take for granted that a dog that is unsecured in the bed of a truck will stay in the truck.  The dog was excited because as far as he was concerned he was "home" and he was just jumping out of the truck...



Any time my hounds get chewed up fighting I use some of that antiseptic blue horse spray after flushing the wound with peroxide.  The blue spray also creates a "skin" that peels off after a few days and the skin below is always healed.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks irish, and everytime I have thought about it the past two days I have cringed.  It's just one of those things you are brought up doing and it's just normal to you.  My old lab loved the back of the truck so much, we took her on one last ride around the dove field before we put her to sleep.  The vet was super nice and came to our house to put her to sleep.  Anytime I am going on a trip further than a couple of miles, he goes in the front of the truck.  I know accidents can happen anytime, but how many times do you run to the store without a seat belt on?  I know someone is gonna say that they never, ever, ever go anywhere without there seatbelt attached, and great for you.  But i will bet all of us don't and sometimes it catches up to us.  This time I got caught and I have learned my lesson, but there is no way I can work everyday with a dog box in the back of my truck.  I need the cargo room too much.  Ninety percent of the time, he is in the cab with me.


----------



## merc123 (Apr 30, 2010)

My lab jumped outta the back of the truck at 60 MPH down the highway.  She was pretty scared when I pulled over and got her.  Nothing hurt, not even a scratch.  She's about 13 now.


----------



## K9SAR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Not gonna comment on the "letting dogs ride in the back," but I would just take your dog in for a quick check-up.  As someone else mentioned, their superb at hiding injuries and pain...not to mention internal damage that has no outward signs showing such.*


----------



## ghill4 (Apr 30, 2010)

rhodes31072 said:


> I appreciate all the advice.  We farm and all of our dogs over the years have ridden in the back of our trucks.  They love it!  Three weeks ago we put to sleep the matriarch of our clan.  She was 14 and probably spent more time in a truck or dove field than any other dog this world has ever seen.
> 
> I realize many of yall think I am an idiot for letting my dog ride in the back of the truck.  I can assure you that, when I am driving, there is nothing dangerous about it as I keep a close eye on him.  He usually rides in the front with me, but my brother had come to pick us up from the field and he was in my grandfathers new truck that the dogs are not allowed to ride in, yet.  We were going around a curve and he simply lost his balance.  It was a random thing, and I was simply calling him an idiot as a term of affection.  This dog is like a child to me and my wife and I can guarantee there is no dog more loved in this entire world.
> 
> I am sure people from other rural areas in this state, especially south georgia, are familiar with the ever present dog riding in the back of a truck.  If I have to stick my dog in a box every time I want to take him somewhere, I will just mail him there and pick him up later.




Although I am against dogs being in the back of the truck unsecured, I have to admit... my dog is very happy to have the wind blowing in her face. She just enjoys the new smells. However, I do not have the nerves to risk putting my curious little girl in the back of a truck and hope she don't jump out after a butterfly or something. I tried it once, posted a post here regarding it and got similar responses, because my ex would refuse to transport her in the cab. But I no longer have a choice now that I drive a jeep which means either in the cab or on the road. 

Either way, keep normal external injuries cared for and when it comes to internal injuries, I would have him checked by a vet and if ya can't, then watch him. He could of damaged his head or internal organs.... If he is sleepin more than normal or pupils are dilated, Id take him to the vet.


I am not goin to bother with the "ya shouldn't drive round with ur dog in the back of ur truck" thing because its like raising kids....well ya get the metaphor... parents will raise their kids their way. And no one can tell them different if they are confident in their lifestyle.... (excluding law breaks and crap... u all know what I mean). Sooo good luck and be careful with your transportation methods... That dog depends on ya to protect him too!  hope everythings ok!


----------



## bobman (Apr 30, 2010)

put a eyebolt thru the front rim of the bed right in the middle behind the cab then put a 2 foot chain on it, simple and cheap and not in the way if you need the bed. 

You want it right in back of the cab so if you hit something the dog wont fly the length of the bed and hit the cab.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Apr 30, 2010)

You know its funny how people say your dumb for putting you dog in the back of your truck with out hooking them in. Dogs have rode in the back of trucks ever since they're was a such thing as a truck. My hounds ride in the back of my truck all the time and if one jumps out with out the tail gate being let down I whoop it when I get to it and toss it back over in the bed! You people crack me up! THE DOG WAS THE IDIOT!! If a person jumps out of a moving truck then doesn't that make them an idiot???.. Any way put some Fura-zone on the scrapes. Its good stuff. It'll take a day or two to get the soreness out..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> You know its funny how people say your dumb for putting you dog in the back of your truck with out hooking them in. Dogs have rode in the back of trucks ever since they're was a such thing as a truck. My hounds ride in the back of my truck all the time and if one jumps out with out the tail gate being let down I whoop it when I get to it and toss it back over in the bed! You people crack me up! THE DOG WAS THE IDIOT!! If a person jumps out of a moving truck then doesn't that make them an idiot???.. Any way put some Fura-zone on the scrapes. Its good stuff. It'll take a day or two to get the soreness out..



The difference being ... a person can make his own decision whether or not to ride in the back of a truck.  A dog has to live with whatever situation we put them in.  If you're comfortable with the risk then by all means ride on.  Hope you never find yourself having to scrape him up off the side of the road one day.  I've just got to much invested in my dog and he means to much to me to take that chance. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 30, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> You know its funny how people say your dumb for putting you dog in the back of your truck with out hooking them in. Dogs have rode in the back of trucks ever since they're was a such thing as a truck. My hounds ride in the back of my truck all the time and if one jumps out with out the tail gate being let down I whoop its #$% when I get to it and toss it back over in the bed! You people crack me up! THE DOG WAS THE IDIOT!! If a person jumps out of a moving truck then doesn't that make them an idiot???.. Any way put some Fura-zone on the scrapes. Its good stuff. It'll take a day or two to get the soreness out..



I wasn't going to comment but posts like these drive me to do it . I've got some pretty dadgum smart dogs . I've also got some dogs that have enough drive that if they see something they want and I'm not in a position to give them a command they're going after it . 

Yeah , all dogs are idiots ! They can't reason like you and me . They might know something's not right but nature takes over . And that's putting it all on the dogs . Not to mention all the "accidents" .

That's why it takes an owner with half a brain to do what's best for them !

You might get away with it a thousand times but sooner or later somethings going to happen then you'll be on the internet crying because your best dog is dead .


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> You know its funny how people say your dumb for putting you dog in the back of your truck with out hooking them in. Dogs have rode in the back of trucks ever since they're was a such thing as a truck. My hounds ride in the back of my truck all the time and if one jumps out with out the tail gate being let down I whoop its #$% when I get to it and toss it back over in the bed! You people crack me up! THE DOG WAS THE IDIOT!! If a person jumps out of a moving truck then doesn't that make them an idiot???.. Any way put some Fura-zone on the scrapes. Its good stuff. It'll take a day or two to get the soreness out..



I agree with you! Country folks have done it since trucks were invented and before there was such a thing as a dog box. Do ya'll put a seatbelt on them when they ride up front ,or are they in a child seat. Ya'll do what you want with yours & let others do what they want with theirs! Instead of calling the guy an "Idiot".


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Apr 30, 2010)

reguardless of who the idiot is use hy. prioxide and neosporin, I use tylenol 1 tab. for my full grown lab for soreness he is 14 and arthritic


----------



## pine nut (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't want to comment on the obvious, but do want to tell you all something NOT to do.  Saw someone ride his dog in the back of the truck with his young son holding the leash out the window.  Medium sized dog jumped out of the bed for whatever of many possible reasons, and the kid instinctively pulls up on the leash and of course pulls the dog so that the wheel then catches the dog.   It made mush of the dog and cut the kid's fingers... if he had put the leash around his wrist, it would likely have snatched his hand or arm at the very least, and might have snatched him out too.  A dog is one thing a kid is another.  Idea of the cross tie or eye bolt is an excellent "ounce of prevention".  While on the subject, you'd also be surprised at how many people run over their own dogs.  My rule is if the dog is not in the house or the car... the car doesn't get moved.  
Saw a quote once that said  " If fifty million people believe in a bad idea, it is still a bad idea!"  Obviously YMMV!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 30, 2010)

Pine Nut will know more than me but I'm pretty sure you don't want to give a dog tylenol . If I'm not mistaken it destroys the liver .


----------



## Tree Blazin (May 1, 2010)

maker4life said:


> I wasn't going to comment but posts like these drive me to do it . I've got some pretty dadgum smart dogs . I've also got some dogs that have enough drive that if they see something they want and I'm not in a position to give them a command they're going after it .
> 
> Yeah , all dogs are idiots ! They can't reason like you and me . They might know something's not right but nature takes over . And that's putting it all on the dogs . Not to mention all the "accidents" .
> 
> ...



Believe me or don't.. I have had coon hounds that I have paid over $15,000 for and guess what it was still just a dang ole dog and it rode in the back of the truck right next to a $500 dog.. You'll never see me crying over a dead dog.. I agree a good dog can never be replaced but its still just a dog!


----------



## maker4life (May 1, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> Believe me or don't.. I have had coon hounds that I have paid over $15,000 for and guess what it was still just a dang ole dog and it rode in the back of the truck right next to a $500 dog.. You'll never see me crying over a dead dog.. I agree a good dog can never be replaced but its still just a dog!



So you're saying you got the money to throw $ 15,000 in the garbage . Dang man , let me get a loan .


----------



## ghill4 (May 1, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> Believe me or don't.. I have had coon hounds that I have paid over $15,000 for and guess what it was still just a dang ole dog and it rode in the back of the truck right next to a $500 dog.. You'll never see me crying over a dead dog.. I agree a good dog can never be replaced but its still just a dog!




Some people just don't see it like that. A life is a life. Whether its a dog, cat, horse, human, monkey, llama. Thats why people make these arguments. So because the animal depends on you, bc their brain isn't as functional as the average human's, theres a world of people who have expectations. However, I am sure that you still will protect your dog given another situation so that doesn't make ya a bad owner just because your dog rides in the back instead of the cab. It's all just an opinion. 


It's pointless to argue. No one is going to change the other's mind.


----------



## Tree Blazin (May 1, 2010)

The only point I was trying to make was you have those people who have their fingers ready for a post like this to pop up so they can say how stupid and what an irresponsible owner you are because you don't see things the way they do. Its his dog and If he wanted to put it in the back of the truck its his business if you want to ride yours in the your lap thats your business.I personally think those people who put their animals on the same level as people are ridiculous but, thats just my opinion and again thats their business... the guy just wanted to know how to treat the wounds. He didn't ask if people thought he was stupid.


----------



## backwoodsboy86 (May 1, 2010)

well like the guy said he dont have room for a dogbox  in his truck as he need to have availbe space  for other thing  i can understand that  but like some one ealse said drop a eyebolt in the bed  and hook a chain to it  keeps your dog contained  and you still have space in the bed


----------



## spaz1 (May 1, 2010)

Well said tree blazin,,,,,


----------



## browning84 (May 3, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> You know its funny how people say your dumb for putting you dog in the back of your truck with out hooking them in. Dogs have rode in the back of trucks ever since they're was a such thing as a truck. My hounds ride in the back of my truck all the time and if one jumps out with out the tail gate being let down I whoop it when I get to it and toss it back over in the bed! You people crack me up! THE DOG WAS THE IDIOT!! If a person jumps out of a moving truck then doesn't that make them an idiot???.. Any way put some Fura-zone on the scrapes. Its good stuff. It'll take a day or two to get the soreness out..



You’re an idiot, plain and simple. Dogs are not capable of cognitive thought. Dogs make decisions off of instinct and training. It is not a dog’s instinct to stay in the bed of a truck whether while moving or stopped. Sure you can train a dog to stay back there, but how many of you have ever trained a dog to do something and that dog never once in its life disobeyed or tested you to see what they could get  away with. You have to constantly reinforce trained behavior, some dogs needing it more than others. Looking “country” or really in your case “redneck” is really not worth the life of any dog. Saying people have been riding dogs around in truck for years does not make it right, people also be sticking shotgun barrels in the mouths and pulling the trigger with their toes for years to does that mean you should go try that, well I let you answer that one yourself. Whether to your dog is just a dang ole dog or a family member or something in between it’s just not worth it to see one hurt because you dumb self thought it would be “cool” to cruise around town with your dog in the bed of your truck. 

You say that dog is just a dang ole dog and you will act like it’s the dogs fault for jumping out and he dies, then you say dumb dog should stayed in the truck but, have someone come in your yard in the middle of the night and steal a dog from you and it’s not just a dang ole dog then, it’s somebody stole my best coon hound. 

You keep on playing your good ole country boy act and keep putting your hounds in the bed of the truck, I hope it never happens but more than likely you will wish you have spent the money for a box to put em in. It will be a dang dog in front of all your friends but when you go home to and empty kennel house and or probably in your case an empty chain on a tree you will feel terrible for your idiotic decisions.


----------



## Tree Blazin (May 3, 2010)

browning84 said:


> You’re an idiot, plain and simple. Dogs are not capable of cognitive thought. Dogs make decisions off of instinct and training. It is not a dog’s instinct to stay in the bed of a truck whether while moving or stopped. Sure you can train a dog to stay back there, but how many of you have ever trained a dog to do something and that dog never once in its life disobeyed or tested you to see what they could get  away with. You have to constantly reinforce trained behavior, some dogs needing it more than others. Looking “country” or really in your case “redneck” is really not worth the life of any dog. Saying people have been riding dogs around in truck for years does not make it right, people also be sticking shotgun barrels in the mouths and pulling the trigger with their toes for years to does that mean you should go try that, well I let you answer that one yourself. Whether to your dog is just a dang ole dog or a family member or something in between it’s just not worth it to see one hurt because you dumb self thought it would be “cool” to cruise around town with your dog in the bed of your truck.
> 
> You say that dog is just a dang ole dog and you will act like it’s the dogs fault for jumping out and he dies, then you say dumb dog should stayed in the truck but, have someone come in your yard in the middle of the night and steal a dog from you and it’s not just a dang ole dog then, it’s somebody stole my best coon hound.
> 
> You keep on playing your good ole country boy act and keep putting your hounds in the bed of the truck, I hope it never happens but more than likely you will wish you have spent the money for a box to put em in. It will be a dang dog in front of all your friends but when you go home to and empty kennel house and or probably in your case an empty chain on a tree you will feel terrible for your idiotic decisions.


^ Prime example of the point I was trying to make!^ 
Oh I forgot to mention the one who just has to comment on the the thread at them bottom of the page because they missed their turn to put in their 2 cents when it was at the the top for a week... So go ahead and beat your head against a brick wall cause I've said all I'm gonna say..Have Fun!!


----------



## browning84 (May 3, 2010)

The real point has nothing to do with people being ready to jump on a topic like this because your dumb self doesn’t see it my way. People jump on a topic like this because its common sense or at least I would think it should be common sense that dogs don’t think like people therefore they don’t have the reasoning skills to judge whether they should jump out or not. You should be smarter than your dog but apparently we have a case where your dogs are smarter than you.


----------



## luv2drum (May 4, 2010)

bobman said:


> put a eyebolt thru the front rim of the bed right in the middle behind the cab then put a 2 foot chain on it, simple and cheap and not in the way if you need the bed.
> 
> You want it right in back of the cab so if you hit something the dog wont fly the length of the bed and hit the cab.



I'm not pointing any fingers, because I have done things that I thought were harmless that turned out bad. I tried that one time, the dog tried to jump out and got its rear end over the side.  I thought the poor guy was gonna hang to death before I could get stopped.  Luckily, he was ok, but the side of my new truck looked like it had been hit with a sand blaster. If my dogs are in the back, I put them in a box or pet taxi that is secured.  I had a couple of dogs that I could walk with anywhere and they had never left my sight; but one night after we moved to a new location, I took them out in the yard without a leash and they made a beeline for the road and would not stop or come back.  Tragically my wifes little dog got killed, so I learned a lesson the hard way.  

glad to hear your dog is ok.  It is easy to get in a hurry and do some thing that we regret later.  Like you said and the other stories illustrate, you can never predict what the dog will do every time, and sometimes that one time it can be tragic.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2010)

I personally don't cotton to the idea of letting my mutt ride in my pickup bed. He is an animal and can't think and other drivers do stupid things. Economically speaking, he isn't worth .10, but economic value isn't the reason he is a beloved family pet.

That being said, we still live in a somewhat free country where people are free to exercise their individual liberty which includes allowing their pet to ride unsecured in the bed of their pickup truck. If something untoward happens, the consequences of their action fall primarily on them.

Calling some stranger an idiot on an internet message board because they choose to exercise their freedom of choice doesn't make you morally superior or a better steward. In addition, doing so just might constitute a personal attack under the rules of this message board and that would get you in trouble with us. We would prefer you not take that risk. It makes our job easier if you don't.

If you want to make your opinion known about allowing animals to ride in a pickup bed unsecured, the polite thing to do would be to suggest the member look into a box or leash system so he can rest assured in the absence of something catastrophic happening, his dog won't fall out of his truck again.

See Tag-a-long's #20 above for an example of proper "netiquette", pursuant to the rules of this message board. Its' not the only example in this thread, but it is a good one.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 4, 2010)

WOW!!!! LOL.  Keep the wounds clean and he will be fine. He will be sore but hey, what do ya expect. Let him ride! I doubt he will jump again


----------



## pine nut (May 4, 2010)

Well and tactfully said elfiii!


----------



## bobman (May 4, 2010)

a dog jumps out of a truck on the hiway ..the person behind them swerves... they hit a tree and their child in the passenger seat is killed, very real possibility. 

yep I know we live in a free country where you are not free to call idiots idiots that would be impolite and not PC but it gets old

state law holds people responsible for freight that falls in the road and causes someone else harm, but dogs nah, kids either, just toss em in the back....its a free country

you can always get another one


----------



## olcowman (May 4, 2010)

Try the heating pad and maybe a little meat tenderizer sprinkled on the scrapes to promote healing and lesson any scarring. BTW I reckon I'm an idiot right along with ya as I have hauled dogs all over the southeast (mostly cattle working and catching dogs) in the pickup bed and "ya'll city folks forgive me on this one" but sometimes on an open flatbed!!! They'd learn on little slow rides around the pasture when they were puppies and gradually get the feel for it. The type of work I was doing and the fact that I usually was pulling a trailer with horses and hopping from one pasture to another, it was just the pratical thing to do. If, as on occasion it would come up that I had several hours of driving (esp. interstate) well I would make the dogs a nice little bed in the nose of the trailer for the ride.

I've had folks give me dirty looks, and offer their views on this practice, even had one lady follow me to Shoney's one morning and proceed to cuss me out over my lack of compassion for my animals. She was a great big gal and was screaming at the top of her big ol' lungs calling me some pretty nasty things. I politely tolerated it for a few moments, I was purty hungry though, and finally just sicced the dogs on her and went in and had the breakfast bar. I got two heaped up plates down before the law come in. My little heeler had got a pretty good chunk out of her heal and the big ol' leopard cur had put a scratch or two on her little bitty car door but he had slobbered it up something awful.

I think me and that big ol' gal both learned some valuable lessons that morning! I for instance learned, for a sum just a little less than $500, how long it takes a fat lady to run the 40 yard dash.


----------



## 66 POJ (May 5, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> I think the one up front was the idiot





Wood Smoke said:


> To quote Bill Engvall .............
> 
> *"HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!"*



I don't care how you rationalize it, the above quotes are true!
I've never let one of my dogs ride in the bed for this very reason. I hate it when I see dogs standing on the bed rail of a truck. Just screams "hey, my owner is not real bright!".

Hope this is more forum friendly.


----------



## allenww (May 5, 2010)

Good Gracious!!  After post 37, I vote for Elfii negotiate with the Muslim countries. 

   wa


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 5, 2010)

allenww said:


> Good Gracious!!  After post 37, I vote for Elfii negotiate with the Muslim countries.
> 
> wa



He's good like that ...that's what we keep him around for!    (plus nobody else will take the job!)


----------



## cch0830 (May 5, 2010)

Man, look at all the .02 flying around here. Threads like this make me wonder how many of you would actually say the things you've said in a real life setting with real people.

Internet Forums = site full of big balls


----------



## olcowman (May 5, 2010)

cch0830 said:


> Man, look at all the .02 flying around here. Threads like this make me wonder how many of you would actually say the things you've said in a real life setting with real people.
> 
> Internet Forums = site full of big balls









This always comes to my mind......LOL... i swear that aint me by the way... honest!


----------



## germag (May 5, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> reguardless of who the idiot is use hy. prioxide and neosporin, I use tylenol 1 tab. for my full grown lab for soreness he is 14 and arthritic



Tylenol and other human pain killers can be very toxic for dogs. Doses over 75 mg per kg can cause irreversible liver damage. I'd be very cautious about using human meds on my dogs without the recommendation of a veterinarian. There are some that are relatively safe (such as Benadryl), but unless you know which ones are safe and how to dose them, I'd call a vet first.


----------



## olcowman (May 6, 2010)

66 POJ said:


> I don't care how you rationalize it, the above quotes are true!
> I've never let one of my dogs ride in the bed for this very reason. I hate it when I see dogs standing on the bed rail of a truck. Just screams "hey, my owner is not real bright!".
> 
> Hope this is more forum friendly.



Well I asked one of my dogs one time what them dogs we was passing that was locked up in them ol' hot boxes was a "screaming" at us when we passed them. He said most of them said "its hot in here and I got to poop"... a heap of them little chihuahuas back then was always a hollerin' bout eating tacos, viva Che' and such (i still dont trust them little commy thangs)....quite a few said "I wish the dude driving this truck had took some time to teach me manners enough and I wasn't so inbred that I had enough sense to be able to sit out in the open and enjoy the wonderful breeze".... they was this yeller lab one time said "I know who shot Kennedy" but we never seen him again?

Now I'm having to paraphrase here some but thats bout as close as I remember and I really ain't owned a dog that was much of a talker in a few years....


----------



## olcowman (May 6, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> Believe me or don't.. I have had coon hounds that I have paid over $15,000 for and guess what it was still just a dang ole dog and it rode in the back of the truck right next to a $500 dog.. You'll never see me crying over a dead dog.. I agree a good dog can never be replaced but its still just a dog!



Nothing personal, as I got an uncle who has bought some blue tics home that when his wife found out what he paid for the pair... she had to go to the hospital and spend a couple of days "to get back right"..... but that being said. If I ever felt I had run up on a dog that was worth me paying out $15K for, for whatever reason, he wouldn't be riding in the back. Matter of fact, I'd let him drive if he wanted too and I'd flop around in the back and slobber on everything. I know you don't see it like I do but they is a difference between them two dogs you got riding in the back of your truck.... a difference of about fourteen thousand, and five hundred dollars. I realize its prolly casue I aint a true blue coon hunter.... but if I had a 15K dog and it got out of my sight for more than a second or two I'd be a nervous wreck already. That one would definately be my favorite out of the pack and right beside me in Sunday School every week.


----------



## stevetarget (May 6, 2010)

Walmart has asprins for dogs. They help my dog when her arthritis acts up.
Country dogs ride in the back of trucks, always have. 
P.S.
 I doubt you would call a country boy an idiot either,unless your hiding behind a keyboard!


----------



## spaz1 (May 6, 2010)

with all the words,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, being said how is your dog. hope he is doing good,.


----------



## K80 (May 6, 2010)

He aint near as bad as the idiot that had his two fufu dogs in the back of his truck in a cage and slung them out the back of his open tail gate in front of my truck this past weekend.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (May 6, 2010)

Just read through this entire thread and noticed there were only a handful of posts which actually responded to the question posted.

All I was wanting to do is to make sure somebody said something about not using Tylenol, as I had heard something similar as what somebody posted above about it doing liver damage.

To the original poster, whose name I cannot now recall after reading everyone's unsolicited opinions, watch your buddy carefully.  I had a retriever get rolled under a truck (as in hit and rolled under a truck when he was getting run over).  He came home, laid down and next day was very stiff.  Then he swole up a bit.  Ended up with a fractured rib.  Got him some pain meds and something else from the vet.  All was good in a few days.

Hope all ends up well for you and your dog.

WC


----------

